# Network init scripts dependencies

## roquex2

Hi,

Whenever I start net.wlan0 I get a warning:

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

This itself is not a problem, until it comes to init scripts dependencies. When I am not connected to a network, I cannot start any daemons that depend on network interfaces (apache2, even hostapd). The only workaround I know about is removing dependency from init.d script, but I have a feeling that there is a better solution. Thx for any suggestions.

----------

## RazielFMX

Have you taken a look at networkmanager?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

----------

## roquex2

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> Have you taken a look at networkmanager?
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

 

Thx for fast reply. I just use wpa_supplicant+wpa_gui so that's not a solution. But I found here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=2

that  I can set rc_depend_strict to "NO" to make them look just for one interface. The question is, will net.lo satisfy the dependency?

----------

## RazielFMX

That is a good question.  I think net.lo will count as a network interface.

```

$ cat /etc/init.d/net.lo  | grep provide | grep net

   provide net

```

----------

